# duplicate Zeilen entfernen und zählen



## YerbaMate (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen und ein frohes Weichnachtfest!

Wie kann man an besten folgende Aufgabe mit Skripte lösen:

- Input ist eine Datei mit vielen vielen (manche duplicate) Zeilen.

- Output soll sein wieder eine Datei wo jede duplicate Zeile "nur" einmal drin steht 
   und die Anzahl wie oft sie in der Input Datei vorgekommen ist.


Für jedem Tipp bin ich dankbar! 

YerbaMate


----------



## Adrian_Broher (25. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die doppelten Zeilen auch umsortiert duerfen sind man sort und man uniq deine Freunde.


----------



## YerbaMate (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Adrian,

Vielen Dank ich bin schon gerade am basteln mit beide Kommandos, allerdings kriege ich das noch nicht so, wie ich mich das vorgestellt habe.

Zur Zeit kriege die Infos allerdings getrennt:

- sort test | uniq
- sort test | uniq -c

Danke und VG
YerbaMate


----------



## Adrian_Broher (26. Dezember 2009)

Welche Informationen brauchst du denn getrennt? Was heisst hier "getrennt"? Die Ausgaben sollen in zwei unterschiedliche Dateien geschrieben werden? Was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## YerbaMate (26. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Mühe Adrian, Inzwischen habe ich das so gemacht (sort test | uniq -c) und klappt es auch mit der weitere Bearbeitung der Trace-Information. Viele Grüße YerbaMate


----------

